# Got ripped off.



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm living in an upscale "home". I'm 72 and a guy. My credit and debit cards are kept in the "home" safe. I kept $20 in my wallet "in case". Well, I noticed the 20 bucks grew legs and ran away. It could have been anyone of the staff. It's not so much the loss of the money, but the feeling that I can't trust the staff. I can't stop wondering which one did it. I feel bad about doubting 20-30 people for what one did, but I do.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 4, 2018)

*Sorry to hear that, fuzzy.  Sad thing is, you will probably never know who did it.  Would it help to report it to a staff supervisor?*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm also sorry this happened. Life hands out disappointments many times. Report it and try to forget about it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear that. I don't know how people can live with themselves after doing something like that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the loss FB.

I would report it, keep a couple of singles in the wallet for _bait_ and find a new hiding place for your stash on your person, in your wheelchair or in your room.

Try splitting your stash into smaller amounts hidden in different places like five dollars folded in a paper towel/tissue in your pocket, another five in the back compartment of your chair tucked into the owners manual and a couple of fives hidden in the cardboard backing of a family photo frame in your room.  Sad to say but you need to start thinking like a thief to protect yourself from a thief.

Good luck FB!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 4, 2018)

Fuzzy,I am so sorry.  I do hope you reported it.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 4, 2018)

Are you wunna those guys that lay their wallet somewhere instead of keeping it in their pocket?

If not, go home and find yer double sawbuck


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2018)

Sorry you lost the money Fuzzybuddy, I guess the staff is in your room when you're not around?  Even if you report it, you likely won't find out exactly who took it with that many people there.  Also, they may just blow you off thinking that _you _misplaced the money. 

 I don't know the situation there, but it might be hard to keep cash around.  Can you access the 'home' safe on your own, or is everyone's stuff in there?  If you can go in and out of the safe without too much hassle, I'd just get it from there when you need the cash and forget about keeping some with you.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 4, 2018)

Definitely report it to management....could be others have reported the same incident and the perpetrator will be pinned down to the time and days this happens....its probably all shift work there.


----------



## ray188 (Oct 7, 2018)

That is a lousy situation. It isn't the money - it's the emotional situation of no longer feeling totally comfortable.


----------



## jujube (Oct 7, 2018)

The Spousal Equivalent's mother died in July in a nursing home.  Her purse "disappeared" during all the hoopla of having her body removed from the home.  Apparently it just walked off, because nobody, but nobody has any idea what happened to it.  Isn't that amazing, how a purse can sprout legs and leave on its own?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> Definitely report it to management....could be others have reported the same incident and the perpetrator will be pinned down to the time and days this happens....its probably all shift work there.



Does the facility not have video surveillance of some type?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm not going to report the theft. There's no point in doing that. I don't lock my door, and it was over a month ago was when I put the money in my wallet. So it could be anybody. Plus the home recommends not keeping any money in your room. Still, I keep wondering if "you're" the one, who did it.


----------



## Linda (Oct 7, 2018)

What a bummer fuzzybuddy.  I hope your cloths and toiletries are safe from this thief.  You could pull a drawer out and tape an envelope with a few bucks in it on the underneath side of it.


----------



## Bajabob (Oct 9, 2018)

It's interesting to see that a man as young as 72 lives in some sort of collective arrangement. I'm 89 and seem to do pretty well totally alone. And yet my younger brother, about ten tears younger than me, along with his wife, signed themselves into some sort of assisted living set-up. Just thinking about the cost of that gives me shudders. Bottom line: we're all different.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2018)

Linda said:


> What a bummer fuzzybuddy.  I hope your cloths and toiletries are safe from this thief.  You could pull a drawer out and tape an envelope with a few bucks in it on the underneath side of it.



Good idea, Linda!


----------



## Linda (Oct 9, 2018)

I've trued it in the past Radish,  but it's never quite worked.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 9, 2018)

Bajabob said:


> It's interesting to see that a man as young as 72 lives in some sort of collective arrangement. I'm 89 and seem to do pretty well totally alone. And yet my younger brother, about ten tears younger than me, along with his wife, signed themselves into some sort of assisted living set-up. Just thinking about the cost of that gives me shudders. Bottom line: we're all different.



I think it's got a lot more to do with health than age in most cases.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 10, 2018)

20-30 people on your "staff"? Which is it? Why worry about $20?


----------



## HelenC66 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your loss! But the whole thing seems a bit funny, too! It's a bit strange...


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 24, 2018)

I've been in my house 10 yrs, and I don't think 30 different people have been in it since I moved in.
2 brothers, a few friends and a few repairmen..

I use to keep some cash hidden in the house, but I can't trust my memory to remember where I put it anymore.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 3, 2019)

HipGnosis said:


> I've been in my house 10 yrs, and I don't think 30 different people have been in it since I moved in.
> 2 brothers, a few friends and a few repairmen..
> 
> I use to keep some cash hidden in the house, but I can't trust my memory to remember where I put it anymore.




LOL, this is true too. I'd have to tell one of my kids or grandkids where I hid it.


----------

